# FYI:: Cow Nose rays



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The bait store in Winnie, aka Bodeauxs, got 300+ cow nose rays in today. They called me to let me know, and so I could replace my secert stash. 

If you are headed to High Island this weekend, might want to stop by and get a few. If this year is like others in the past. Cow nose rays are hard to come by once the water gets hot. 

Bodeauxs's phone number is 409-296-6097


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks, that is a good idea, and yes they are good people. I will let my son, "rebelangler", know so we can get ready and see you soon at HI. Beau


----------



## dfossati (Mar 29, 2005)

*Weekend Conditions*

JR.... thanks for the scoop. Any report on HI surf conditions for this weekend?


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

JR do you have the address of Boudreauxs so I can run by there on the way on Thursday?


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Bodeaux's Bait Shop
2104 State Hwy 124
(409)-296-6097


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks.. they sell live bait too? Shrimp etc?


----------



## FWM0103 (Oct 27, 2004)

Picked up some rays today. Bodeaux's only sells fresh water live bait. They have fresh dead shrimp. However, live bait does include Black Saltys.


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

*Rays anyone*

I guess the shippment made it to them, this was a daily sight at Boca Grande this past weekend. What I would done with cast net


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

STEVEN! DEANA! Dude! Are y'all alive? Haven't heard from y'all in AGES!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*HEY SHARKSKI !!!!*

GIVE ME A CALL.. i'M ALIVE AS WELL LOL.... 832-309-1799


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I need to swing by and pick up some ray's..


----------

